

Using Streak to Find an Apartment - OmarIsmail
http://blog.streak.com/2012/08/using-streak-to-find-apartment.html

======
calinet6
Great, looks interesting.

Now for pete's sake, _put a link to your service on your blog._

~~~
digitalengineer
Agreed! I loved the post and I think I'll really enjoy the service, but had to
go looking for the link to the actual service. (It didn't really help the menu
is hidden). Just add a link in the first sentence. That's the first place I'm
looking for links. Nice work overall guys!!!

~~~
joncalhoun
I added a link on the word "Streak" in the first sentence. Thanks for the
advice.

We will look into adding a link on the side of the blog as well so it is
always there.

~~~
calinet6
Excellent, thanks. That's exactly where I would expect to click!

------
revorad
This could be a timesaver overall, but looks like too much work upfront, which
only some highly organised people might use. Are you pivoting Streak from a
sales CRM to a general purpose productivity tool?

~~~
alooPotato
Actually we're expanding our scope. We found a lot of users were using us for
more than just CRM. Bug tracking, product dev, todo lists, hiring,
fundraising, etc. all make sense within the context fo your inbox.

We have several templates to reduce workload upfront (we dont have one for
apartment hunting yet) but if you have any ideas on removing the friction, let
us know

~~~
revorad
You know what? Ignore my comment above. I'm not even looking for an apartment
right now, so my opinion doesn't matter.

Good luck with your scope expansion!

------
brittohalloran
Looks pretty cool but shimming into gmail that way makes me super nervous.

------
pkamb
The side menu thing on that site makes the scroll bar completely unusable.

~~~
OmarIsmail
Ya, blogger has a bunch of issues. We'll probably have to move away from it if
they don't fix them soon.

~~~
aw3c2
Also it is a blank page if you do not have Javascript.

~~~
carmen
a blank page even after enabling javascript on every host - google,
googleapis, blogger, blogblog, streak - suspect cookies are required on some
of the hosts too

